# Bild von einer IP-Kamera --> Panel MP370



## Feng (2 Januar 2010)

Zuallererst ein „Gutes Neues“ an die Gemeinde !
Und gleich eine Frage:
Meine gesamte Haustechnik läuft mit S7-300 (CPU 316, IP-Zugang mit CP-IT 6GK7 343-1GX11-0XE0) und wird vom TouchPanel MP370 angezeigt und bedient.

Jetzt wäre es doch schön, wenn die outdoor-IP-Netzkamera ihr Bild auch noch auf dem Panel abbilden könnte.

Frage: Geht so etwas – und wenn ja: wie?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee – oder sowas schon gemacht.

Gruß
Feng


----------



## Sarek (2 Januar 2010)

Ich wollte sowas auch mal machen, scheint aber nicht so einfach möglich zu sein.

 :-(

siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22571


----------



## Blockmove (2 Januar 2010)

Für das MP370 gibt es den recht eingeschränkten Internet Explorer für WinCE.
Evtl. reicht dessen Funktionalität für deine Kamera.
Wenn ja, dann kannst du ihn per Tastendruck aufrufen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Feng (2 Januar 2010)

Danke Dieter für den Hinweis. 
Eine Möglichkeit - aber elegant ist was anderes...: Ich muss die RT beenden – einen Kaffee trinken..., mich im WinCE einloggen – einen Kaffee trinken...  dann wieder RT starten - einen Kaffee trinken...

Dann kann ich fast schneller vor die Tür gehen  - ohne Kaffee ...

Nix für ungut
Franz


----------



## Blockmove (3 Januar 2010)

Feng schrieb:


> Ich muss die RT beenden – einen Kaffee trinken..., mich im WinCE einloggen – einen Kaffee trinken...  dann wieder RT starten - einen Kaffee trinken...



Also irgendwas machst du falsch:
Du brauchst die Runtime nicht beenden. Den IE kannst du per Tastendruck oder anderem Ereignis in der Runtime starten. Mit Alt-Tab (sofern nicht gesperrt) kannst du wieder in die Runtime zurück.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Feng (3 Januar 2010)

Hi Dieter – danke für den Tipp! Bisher habe ich das MP370 nur für Touch verwendet.

Gibt es irgendwo eine „Gebrauchanleitung“ für Anwendungen des MP370 im Internet / WinCE ?
Anscheinend muss ich USB-Tastatur + Maus besorgen – richtig?

Gruß Franz


----------



## Johannes F (4 Januar 2010)

hi ho, machs't einfach ein leeres bild und dann so


----------



## Feng (4 Januar 2010)

Hi Johannes – wie hast du den „HTML-Browser“ in die erweiterten Objekte bekommen? Bei mir steht an der Stelle „Benutzeranzeige“.

An dieser Frage kannst du erkennen, dass diese Seite des MP370 für mich noch „Bömische Dörfer“ sind – wo kann ich nachlesen?

Gruß
Feng


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2010)

Feng schrieb:


> Anscheinend muss ich USB-Tastatur + Maus besorgen – richtig?



Nein, brauchst du nicht.
Leg einfach die Funktion auf einen Button. Der IE wird ganz normal über die Bildschirmtastatur bedient.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Johannes F (4 Januar 2010)

ui habe gerade mal geschaut, das mp370 hat keinen browser den man aus flex nutzen kann. schau mal unter firefox portable läuft direkt vom USB-stick aus. irgendwie auf das mp bügeln und testen.
oder wenn der ie browser auf dem mp inst. ist dann diesen ...*.exe einfach auf eine touch taste legen und starten bei tastendruck.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...seus&viewreg=WW&subtype=133300&csquery0=mp370


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2010)

Johannes F schrieb:


> ui habe gerade mal geschaut, das mp370 hat keinen browser den man aus flex nutzen kann. schau mal unter firefox portable läuft direkt vom USB-stick aus. irgendwie auf das mp bügeln und testen.
> oder wenn der ie browser auf dem mp inst. ist dann diesen ...*.exe einfach auf eine touch taste legen und starten bei tastendruck.
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...seus&viewreg=WW&subtype=133300&csquery0=mp370



Also Firefox wird nicht klappen, da das MP370 KEINEN x86-Prozessor hat.
In den Transfer-Optionen von WinCC-Flex kannst du den IE übertragen. Ich schau morgen mal im Büro nach und schreib dir genaueres.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2010)

Es gibt eine Firefox-Version für Windows CE
http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Firefox-3-5-Embedded-Coming-to-Windows-CE-116058.shtml
Ob das jetzt aber auch auf einem MP370 läuft weiss ich nicht. Habe nur den 
Link gefunden, kann man ja mal probieren


----------



## Feng (5 Januar 2010)

Schon mal danke für die vielen Hinweise ! 
Hab‘ zwar noch nix erreicht, aber dennoch viele Anregungen bekommen.

Momentan kämpfe ich mich durch viele Siemens Artikel, wie ich per USB vom PC Programme (z.B. IE) in das MP370 bekomme – bisher kein Erfolg mit meinem USB-Kabel (vielleicht muss ich da ein neues Host-to-Host-Kabel besorgen) – mit USB-Stick auch kein Erfolg - oder gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit über Ethernet, ein Programm auf den MP370 zu zaubern?

Die Wege zum Licht bei der Simatic sind manchmal vergleichbar mit einem sehr langen Tunnel – aber wenn es dann läuft, dann läuft es auch tatsächlich mit Freude rund – nur der Weg dahin ...
Gruß Franz


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Firefox wird nicht klappen, da das MP370 KEINEN x86-Prozessor hat.
> In den Transfer-Optionen von WinCC-Flex kannst du den IE übertragen. Ich schau morgen mal im Büro nach und schreib dir genaueres.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Also den IE kannst folgendermassen transferieren:
WinCC-Flexible -> Menü Projekt -> Transfer -> Optionen -> Pocket-Internet-Explorer

Dann kannst du in einem Bild einen Button anlegen und damit den IE aufrufen (Ereignisse->Sonstige Funktionen -> OeffneInternetExplorer)
Beim Ereignis kannst du die URL deiner Kamera eintragen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Feng (5 Januar 2010)

Dieter – du bist ein Ass ! Kurz – knackig – verständlich – perfekt! 
Hat prima geklappt Pocket-Internet-Explorer V2.0 ist auf dem MP370.

Ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen, den IE auf diesem Wege ins Panel zu drücken...

Wenn wir uns mal treffen sollten – gebe ich einen aus – oder zwei ...

Gruß Franz


----------

